# [Verschenke] Battlefield 3 Origin Key + Metro 2033 Steam Key



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. August 2013)

So, wird mal wieder Zeit die Spendierhosen anzuziehen. 

Verschenkt werden wie in der Überschrift geschrieben die beiden Keys der Spiele "Battlefield 3" und "Metro 2033".
BF3 für Origin, Metro 2033 für Steam. 
Da beide 18er-Games sind nur an volljährige User mit Altersnachweis. 
Ausserdem verschenke ich nur an User die mindestens schon 2 Jahre im Forum dabei sind und mindestens 200 Beiträge gepostet haben. Sind mir zu viele Abstauber im Netz unterwegs die nur was abgreifen wollen aber sonst nix für die jeweiligen Foren tun.

Auf gehts.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. August 2013)

So, der Battlefield 3-Key ist weg und geht an thoner79.

Metro 2033 noch zu haben.


----------

